# Lowest Hyatt sale ever on eBay?



## ondeadlin (Feb 27, 2009)

It appears that way on its face - $227.50 for 1,300 points at Hacienda Del Mar. But then when you dig into the auction, there are almost $3,300 in additional fees due ($500 resort transfer, $475 closing, $800 county recorder fee, $1516 MF).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370162645750

There's another auction with two 1,300 weeks packaged together starting at $5000. No action. Can't say I'm surprised given those costs and fees.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 27, 2009)

I personally would NEVER buy in Hacienda Del Mar I think it you get a chance we talked about this 1 year ago or so. Some of us discussed all the problems in more detail.


If you get the timeshare for almost FREE then you have a great deal but even then I would NOT ever buy Hacienda Del Mar.

Maybe Kal or Mesa can add some comments on this subject.

Buy Hyatt it is a great time CHEAP and with Hyatt New Resort that are open or coming open like Northstar,Siesta Key and NYC you can not go wrong.


----------



## Kal (Feb 27, 2009)

This would appear to be an interesting deal IF it gets thru Hyatt's ROFR.  That decision is made by 30-days after the bid closes, so wait and see.

If this is the buyer's first Hyatt unit, 1300 points is a real problem as it won't get them much.  If they use the unit then the 1300 point week will likely be in hurricane season.  Other 1300 point week occupancy is equally in very low seasons.

If the purchase is to supplement the buyer's existing Hyatt points, then I still wouldn't do it.  These points are expensive with current MF at $1600.  Moreover, given the difficulty is selling a unit in PR, the points are not at all liquid on resale.


----------



## frankhi (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a 1300 pt week, we go to Sunset Harbor (2 br) for 4 nts and put the other points with II and are always able to get a 1 br at a Royal in Cancun. This year we tried for and got a 1 br Marriott in Aruba.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2009)

frankhi,

What size and season to you put into II?


----------



## frankhi (Mar 26, 2009)

MaryH said:


> frankhi,
> 
> What size and season to you put into II?



You don't deposit a hyatt week with II, just points. 870 points gets you a 1br red week, any location with II based on availabilty.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 27, 2009)

I know you don't deposit a physical week but tell them to take the designed point level for the season and Size you choose..  I have some points left over and was wondering if I should put in a week to II before mid-April but I think I only have enough points for either off-season or studio.


----------



## frankhi (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess I don't understand what you are trying to find out. Apparently you have looked at the chart and have seen the points required. As I said originally, I get a one bedroom. The most points that can be is 870 for red season. What is it you want to know?


----------

